# Aufgabe: Rockwell Automation Präsentation, was darf ich nicht vergessen?



## Noyan (13 September 2008)

*Aufgabe: Rockwell Automation Präsentation (30 min), was darf ich nicht vergessen?*

Hallo zusammen
Nun ist es soweit, endlich sprechen wir über unsere Steuerungen... Ich möchte gerne meine Kollegen und Chefs von Rockwell überzeugen, deshalb bitte ich um Hilfe, meine Kenntnisse sind ev. ein wenig eingerostet.

Ein bisschen Vorgeschichte; ich arbeite bei einem Maschinenhersteller. Seit Ewigkeiten werden Siemens Steuerungen eingesetzt, Antriebstechnik kommt von Lenze und Visualisierung ist auf PC Basis Eigenbau. Nun ist es sehr mühsam, neue Variable in die Visu zu bringen, überhaupt was neues darzustellen, Anpassungsmöglichkeiten während Inbetriebnahme gleich null. Antriebe sind auch kompliziert anzupassen, neue Bewegungen wie Master - Slave Kopplungen oder Kurvenscheiben sind kaum möglich, Imap komplex und Programstrukturen mit Merkern aber fast ohne Kommentar kaum mehr zu verstehen...

Ich habe früher mit Rockwell, B+R, Beckhoff, Elau und Omron gearbeitet. Wenn ich alle Produkte miteinander vergleiche, war es Rockwell mit integrierte Motion Steuerung, einfache und flexible Programmaufbau die Steuerung, die mir am positivsten in der Erinnerung geblieben ist.

Wie oben gesagt, sprechen wir nun endlich über unsere Steuerung und ich darf / muss Rockwell präsentieren, mein Chef will folgendes hören:

- Programmiersprachen, Methoden
- HW Sortiment (CPU, IPC, EA, Antriebstechnik, Visu)
- Motortypen - Anbindung
- Bus Systeme
- Funktionen (Safety, Fernwartung, Motion Control, HW Konfiguration)
- Qualität Doku

Was darf ich nicht vergessen zu erwähnen?


----------



## Noyan (13 September 2008)

Was weiss ich denn schon und wie baue ich die Präsentation auf? Ich entwickelte im 2002 eine Verpackungsmachine mit: 

http://www.mohrbach.com/pages/index.php?&cid=/d&mid=70&t=m

Damals haben wir Rockwell als Gesamtsystem eingesetzt, integrierte Servosteuerung von Control Logix aus war das beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe. Auch nicht wie Siemens Nummernorientierte Programmstruktur war einfach zu handhaben. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch ST für RSLogix5000.

Wie möchte ich nun konkret vorgehen:

- zuerst einen Film starten (ca. 2 min.) um zu zeigen, wo ich meine Kenntnisse her habe. Da es dabei auch schnelle Antriebe gibt, zeige ich somit, was damit möglich ist.

- RSLogix5000: Programmaufbau, Tasks, Antriebe, Kurvenscheiben, KOP.

- ST, SFC, "create own Insructions", Trends

Somit bin ich fertig mit RSLogix5000. Jetzt kommen

- HW Sortiment
- Motorentypen
- Bus Systeme
- Safety, Fernwartung und kurze Einblick in die Dokus.

Ist es ok so? Habe ich was vergessen, Kritik ist sehr willkommen...


----------



## Ralf62 (16 September 2008)

Hallo Noyan,

wie ich sehe bist Du leider sehr auf Rockwell festgelegt. Aber mal eine Frage, ihr habt doch schon Erfahrung mit Lenze Antriebstechnik gemacht, warum schaust Du Dir das System nicht mal an?

Lenze bietet Dir ein Komplettpaket von der Mechanik bis zum Steuerungssytem inkl. Motion auf IPC und eine Visualisierung bei der Du die Variablen direkt aus dem Steuerungssystem übernehmen kannst. 

Also eigentlich das System, das Du suchst.

Viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## drfunfrock (16 September 2008)

Warum auf Rockwell sich festlegen? 

Kriterien sollten erstmal sein:

Wo liegt der Endpreis?
Wie offen ist das System gegenüber Fremdprodukten?
Entspricht die Implementation der Programmiersprache einem Standard?
Ist die Implementation der Programmiersprache halbwegs vollständig?
Entspricht das System meinen Erwartungen bzgl. der Funktionalität?

Ich sehe nicht die Notwendigkeit, sich an einen Hersteller zu binden, es sei denn, man hat gute Argumente. Ist es nicht besser, sich eher die Komponenten von verschiedenen Produzenten zusammenzuholen, gerade wenn man auf die Kosten schaut? 

Zudem was früher war und Heute ist, wird ein grosser Unterschied sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fakten von damals noch aktuell sind. Du wirst dir eine Entscheidungsmatrix nocheinmal zusammenstellen müssen.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 September 2008)

Ralf62 schrieb:


> Lenze bietet Dir ein Komplettpaket von der Mechanik bis zum Steuerungssytem inkl. Motion auf IPC und eine Visualisierung bei der Du die Variablen direkt aus dem Steuerungssystem übernehmen kannst.





drfunfrock schrieb:


> Wie offen ist das System gegenüber Fremdprodukten?
> Entspricht die Implementation der Programmiersprache einem Standard?





Noyan schrieb:


> Damals haben wir Rockwell als Gesamtsystem eingesetzt, integrierte Servosteuerung von Control Logix aus war das beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe. Auch nicht wie Siemens Nummernorientierte Programmstruktur war einfach zu handhaben. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch ST für RSLogix5000.



Ich denke es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Hersteller, die ein Komplettpaket anbieten.

Wir arbeiten mit Beckhoff. Insbesondere die "integrierte Servosteuerung" finde ich, hat Beckhoff mit TwinCAT NC und dem neuen Antriebssystem AX5000 sehr gut gelöst und vor allem ist es durch die reine Softwarelösung auch preislich sehr interessant.

Ich denke auch, du solltest zunächst mal raussuchen, was für euren Prozess das beste ist, und dich nicht schon jetzt auf ein System festlegen.


----------



## Integer (16 September 2008)

Also ich finde Rockwell hat ein tolles, mächtiges Servo System (Kinetix) mit dem so gut wie keine Grenzen bestehen.
Die PLC Welt würde ich als stand der Technik bezeichnen. Nicht unbedingt besser oder schlechter als andere.
Wo ich persönlich Probleme habe ist mit der Preispolitik. Grundsätzlich sind die Rockwell Produkte im oberen Preissegment und kann preislich kaum mit einem System wie Beckhoff mithalten. Auch wenn so 40% Rabat keine seltenheit sind, ist das Produkt immer noch teuer. Ich kenne Fälle, wo Rockwell genau aus diesem Grund noch zusätzlich saftige Rabatte gewährt, blos um zum Zug zu kommen. Ich Frage mich da nur, wie lange der doppel Rabatt gewährt wird und wie es nach 1 bis 2 Jahren nach der Umstellung preislich aussieht.
Gruss Integer


----------



## drfunfrock (17 September 2008)

Wenn andere genauso gut sind wie Rockwell, welchen Grund gibt es, mit denen weiterzumachen, wenn Rockwell höhere Preise verlangt?

Ich habe damals Beckhoff genommen, weil die für die Entwicklungsumgebung nichts nehmen und mit dieser nicht an einen PC gebunden werden und wir relativ wenig einkaufen. Für einen Maschinenbauer sind wohl eher die Mengenpreise auschlaggebend. Kurzum, man sollte die Technikverliebtheit zurückstellen und hier lieber nach ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten rechnen.


----------



## wonderfulworld (18 September 2008)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Wenn andere genauso gut sind wie Rockwell, welchen Grund gibt es, mit denen weiterzumachen, wenn Rockwell höhere Preise verlangt?


Wenn die Umschulungskosten für Programmierer, Elektroniker, CADler zu hoch sind. Es dauert schon eine Weile bis sich alle an den "neuen Standard" gewöhnt haben (mehrer Monate bis einzelne Jahre), und bis dahin brauchen sie für die gleiche Arbeit länger.

Was ich jedoch falsch finde ist die Festlegung auf ein System das man vor 6 Jahren kennengelernt hat. Ich habe vor 6 Jahren noch überhaupt nichts mit SPS zu tun gehabt, aber ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen das sich da an der einen oder anderen Ecke was getan hat. Deshalb lohnt es sich eigentlich nur alle Systeme miteinander zu vergleichen um dannach zu entscheiden was man will.
Meines Erachtens sollte die Präsentation eines einzelnen Systems von einem Außendienstler gemacht werden.

lg wonderfulworld


----------



## Noyan (19 September 2008)

Hallo Kollegen 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Nun ist Workshop vorbei. Meine Aufgabe war eben Rockwell vorstellen, meine Arbeitskollegen waren begeistert, meine Chefs weniger. Rockwell wird nicht den Vorzug erhalten.

Warum? Zu amerikanisch, wieder zu gross (wir kommen aus S7). B+R und Beckhoff werden näher betrachtet. Wenn ich die Kommentare lese und wenn man bedenkt, dass wir sowieso einen Neuanfang wagen, kann ein günstigeres integriertes System nicht verkehrt sein.

Warum integriert? Weil wir ein Maschinenhersteller sind. Wir wollen uns nicht damit befassen müssen, warum jetzt S7 mit Lenze nicht kommuniziert, welches Bit wir setzen müssen, damit es funktioniert usw. Falls nicht geht, wollen wir dann den Hersteller kommen lassen und den fragen warum seine Teile nicht funktionieren.


----------



## zotos (19 September 2008)

Beckhoff, ELAU und B+R sind doch gute Systeme wenn es um den Motionbereich geht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 September 2008)

Noyan schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Nun ist Workshop vorbei. Meine Aufgabe war eben Rockwell vorstellen, meine Arbeitskollegen waren begeistert, meine Chefs weniger. Rockwell wird nicht den Vorzug erhalten.
> 
> ...



Warum dann nicht Rockwell? Hier passt alles zusammen. Rockwell ist wirklich TIA nicht wie Siemens, die dass nur behaupten.
Zu amerikanisch? Ok, da hast Du recht. Rockwell ist in Deutschland etwas schwer zu verkaufen, wobei Rockwell den Deutschen Markt powern will.
Mit dem Suport von Rockwell habe ich viel bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Siemens.
Die Steuerungen, die Zotos vorschlägt kenne ich nicht, aber wenn Zotos das sagt, wird es stimmen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## zotos (19 September 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ...
> Die Steuerungen, die Zotos vorschlägt kenne ich nicht, aber wenn Zotos das sagt, wird es stimmen.
> ...



Ich kenne zwei Hersteller von Verpackungsmaschinen die einen setzen auf Beckhoff und die anderen auf ELAU. B+R kenne ich selbst auch nicht.


----------



## Noyan (19 September 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht Rockwell? Hier passt alles zusammen. Rockwell ist wirklich TIA nicht wie Siemens, die dass nur behaupten.


 
Ich denke genauso wie du. Nur bin ich nicht der entscheider, mein Chef favorisiert nun Rockwell nicht. 

Rockwell wäre einfach und schnell zu lernen. Ich kenne Beckhoff und B+R auch, die sind um Faktoren komplexer anzuwenden. 

Wenn meine Chefs Rockwell aber nicht mögen, kann man nichts machen.


----------



## trinitaucher (19 September 2008)

Noyan schrieb:


> ...Ich kenne Beckhoff und B+R auch, die sind um Faktoren komplexer anzuwenden....


Vielleicht schilderst du uns kurz, worauf es euch bei dem "neuen" System speziell ankommt.
Ich wüsste nicht, wo Beckhoff kompliziert sein soll.
Außerdem habt ihr dort eine, wie ich finde, von anderen Herstellern bisher unerreichte Freiheit bei der Anbindung an Fremdsysteme. Das könnte besonders dann von Vorteil sein, wenn ein Kunde mal spezielle Wünsche bei Hard- oder Software hat.


----------



## Noyan (20 September 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Vielleicht schilderst du uns kurz, worauf es euch bei dem "neuen" System speziell ankommt.



Nun wir sind wie gesagt ein Maschinenhersteller. (keine Verpackungsmaschinen, für die habe ich früher gearbeitet, von da hatte ich meine Rockwell Kenntnisse) Servoantriebe die hoch dynamisch und deterministisch arbeiten müssen, teilweise mit Kurvenscheiben und Master - Slave Kopplungen sollen gesteuert werden. Dazugehörige HMI, eher ein Prozessleitsystem, ist Eigenentwicklung.

Nun soll ein Neuanfang die Altlasten, unflexible veraltete Softwarestrukturen, beseitigen. Momentan arbeiten wir mit FUP und AWL. Die Vorteile der SCL (ST) können nicht genutzt werden.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wo Beckhoff kompliziert sein soll. Außerdem habt ihr dort eine, wie ich finde, von anderen Herstellern bisher unerreichte Freiheit bei der Anbindung an Fremdsysteme. Das könnte besonders dann von Vorteil sein, wenn ein Kunde mal spezielle Wünsche bei Hard- oder Software hat.



Ich kenne Beckhoff ein wenig, falls ich die mit Rockwell vergleiche, sind die doch komplexer zu beherrschen. Nicht das Programmieren selbst, sondern die Achssteuerungen erschienen mir komplexer, auch bei B+R.

Auch die System Manager, wo man die HW Anbindungen machte, war nicht so  einfach wie Rockwell.

Andererseits, Codesys Programmiersoftware, integrierte HMI, Testmöglichkeit gerade in Programmier PC ist natürlich sehr gut.


----------



## trinitaucher (20 September 2008)

Noyan schrieb:


> Nun wir sind wie gesagt ein Maschinenhersteller. (keine Verpackungsmaschinen, für die habe ich früher gearbeitet, von da hatte ich meine Rockwell Kenntnisse) *Servoantriebe die hoch dynamisch und deterministisch arbeiten müssen, teilweise mit Kurvenscheiben und Master - Slave Kopplungen sollen gesteuert werden. Dazugehörige HMI, eher ein Prozessleitsystem, ist Eigenentwicklung.*
> 
> Nun soll ein Neuanfang die Altlasten, unflexible veraltete Softwarestrukturen, beseitigen. Momentan arbeiten wir mit FUP und AWL. *Die Vorteile der SCL (ST) können nicht genutzt werden.*


Die Verbindung von TwinCAT-NC, EtherCAT als Feldbus und der Beckhoff Antriebstechnik erfüllt alle diese Wünsche. Und die Verbindung zu Eurem eigenen HMI wird sicher auch ohne Probleme möglich sein. Mit welcher Programmiersprache habt ihr gearbeitet und wie war/ist die Anbindung zur SPS realisiert? Beckhoff bietet Anbindung mit C++, .NET, Visual Basic usw. "frei Haus". OPC, ModbusTCP wird auch angeboten.
Gerade wenn's komplexere Maschinen mit Achskopplungen sein sollen, dazu evtl. noch mit spezieller Datenvorverarbeitung über die SPS drängt sich die Nutzung von ST geradezu auf.
Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich bei unseren Programmen ohne ST zurechtkommen sollte 


Noyan schrieb:


> Ich kenne Beckhoff ein wenig, falls ich die mit Rockwell vergleiche, sind die doch komplexer zu beherrschen. Nicht das Programmieren selbst, sondern die Achssteuerungen erschienen mir komplexer, auch bei B+R.
> Auch die System Manager, wo man die HW Anbindungen machte, war nicht so  einfach wie Rockwell.


Achssteuerungen werden bei Beckhoff je nach Ausbaustufe in Verbindung von SPS und System Manager gemacht. Achskopplungen (Master-Slave) können direkt über SPS-Bausteine und/oder Tabellenkopplungen (grafisch, also Kurvenscheiben) erfolgen. Bei Bedarf kann auch mit CNC-Befehlen (DIN 66025) gearbeitet werden (TwinCAT Level "NC-I").
Wir haben SPS-Funktionsbausteine geschrieben, die die Achsen überwachen und kontrollieren. Die Koordination wird über "fliegende Sägen" oder Koppeltabellen realisiert. Wir nutzen dann noch "virtuelle Master/Slave-Achsen" für "virtuelle Königswellen" usw. In der MC-Bibliothek von Beckhoff gibt's zig hilfreiche Funktionen und FBs.

Es gibt noch "TwinCAT CNC". Da hat man nen eigenes HMI wie bei ner richtigen CNC und zig integrierte Achsfunktionen wie man's aus dem Werkzeugmaschinen-Bereich kennt. Aber mehr weiß ich dazu auch nicht.

Ich kenne Rockwell gar nicht. Was findest du denn "komplizierter" als bei Rockwell? Hast du vielleicht einen etwas älteren Kenntnisstand?
Gut, das einzige, was (z.Zt.) noch ein Handicap bei Beckhoff sein kann, ist die Trennung von SPS-Programmierung und der Konfiguration über System Manager. Aber daran gewöhnt man sich recht schnell.


----------



## Noyan (24 September 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Und die Verbindung zu Eurem eigenen HMI wird sicher auch ohne Probleme möglich sein. Mit welcher Programmiersprache habt ihr gearbeitet und wie war/ist die Anbindung zur SPS realisiert? Beckhoff bietet Anbindung mit C++, .NET, Visual Basic usw. "frei Haus". OPC, ModbusTCP wird auch angeboten.


 
Ich habe mich etwas umgehört, anscheinend setzen wir da c-sharp ein, auch .NET ist gesagt worden. 



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich kenne Rockwell gar nicht. Was findest du denn "komplizierter" als bei Rockwell? Hast du vielleicht einen etwas älteren Kenntnisstand?


 
Kann sein, sogar meine Rockwell Kenntnisse sind ja eingerostet (2003) Ich habe mal für ein Nachdiplomarbeit Beckhoff eingesetzt (soft sps) und über Profibus mit Baumüllerantrieben kommuniziert. Vor allem Profibus Anbindung über System Manager war doch sehr mühsam. 

Allerdings habe ich da nie eine Schulung oder sowas gehabt, bei Rockwell damals hatte ich es. Daher kann es sein, dass ich die Möglichkeiten von Beckhoff einfach zu wenig gut kenne und mir das leben selber schwer gemacht habe. Meine Kenntnisse werden eher zu wenig als zu alt sein.


----------



## trinitaucher (27 September 2008)

Noyan schrieb:


> Ich habe mich etwas umgehört, anscheinend setzen wir da c-sharp ein, auch .NET ist gesagt worden.


Also c# ist ja Bestandteil von .NET. Diese Anbindung sollte mit TwinCAT überhaupt kein Problem sein. Da gibt's im Beckhoff Information System (infosys.beckhoff.de) auch viele Beispiele (ich glaube unter der Überschrift "TwinCAT Connectivity).


Noyan schrieb:


> Kann sein, sogar meine Rockwell Kenntnisse sind ja eingerostet (2003) Ich habe mal für ein Nachdiplomarbeit Beckhoff eingesetzt (soft sps) und über Profibus mit Baumüllerantrieben kommuniziert. Vor allem Profibus Anbindung über System Manager war doch sehr mühsam.


Gerade die Einbindung anderer Feldbussysteme mit dem System Manager sind bei Beckhoff meiner Meinung nach sehr einfach gelöst. Es macht dort von den Prozessdaten her keinen Unterschied, welcher Feldbus letztendlich zum Einsatz kommt. Über solche Sachen wie Sende- oder Empfangsbausteine muss man sich keine Gedanken machen. Die Daten werden einfach zyklisch ausgetauscht und im System Manager bereitgestellt und brauchen dann nur entsprechend verknüpft zu werden.
Neuerdings gibt's auch Feldbusmaster, die ins EtherCAT-Klemmensystem eingebunden werden. Der Anwender aber muss sich über die Eigenschaften des Feldbus an sich nur sehr wenige Gedanken machen.

Das "Verknüpfen" mag für viele ungewohnt sein, aber wenn man die Vorteile erstmal herausgefunden hat, kommen einem wiederum die Lösungen der anderen Hersteller "kompliziert" vor.


----------

